# Question about oral sex



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Okay, we are talking about deep throating here and not just getting head. Just want to make that clarification.


i'm talking about both, or just anything sexually that could hurt. i wouldn't speak up. i'm far too shy sexually.

course i do have my limits of pain too


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

OmarFW said:


> i'm talking about both, or just anything sexually that could hurt. i wouldn't speak up. i'm far too shy sexually.


Then I am glad you are waiting. Read, read, read. You should really read "For Each Other". It doesn't matter if it's with your first lover or the first time you've been with your 70th lover : you need to be in the moment, hear what your body tells you, and speak up. Everyone's body is different. No can assume everything about another person. 

It would be really hurtful to me if I was with a lover who wasn't enjoying themselves. Because it is soooo incredibly sexy to me to turn my guy on.



> course i do have my limits of pain too


Phew, I was wondering. I hope that means you'll draw the line at some things like getting fisted if it hurts you.


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

I agree with Pinky, hands down. You need to be explicit in what you want, don't want. The fact that people aren't is what creates stereotypes like "all men like oral sex." I for one know that all men don't like oral. I've actually had a discussion about it in one of my college courses. Some men just find it completely distasteful, or don't see the point in it. One or two guys even said that they found it unsanitary. If you don't like it, tell us. The same goes for you women out there. Don't be afraid to speak up. Either your partner is going to be okay with it, or they're not. If they're not, then you shouldn't be with them.

In terms of "should this hurt?" from the OP... well I'm pretty curious. It's not _supposed_ to hurt. Like Pinky said, the throat is soft and wet, similarly to a vagina, or the mouth in general. I would be more understanding if it was just the first girl who did it, maybe she was sliding you down too forcefully and your cock got caught. Ramming a cock into something and having it not go properly straight down is obviously going to hurt it. The fact that two chicks have done it to you, and it's hurt both times raises some questions for me. Perhaps they're both just bad at it? When exactly are you experiencing the pain? Is it teeth? or when your cock comes into contact with the back of her throat? My guess would be that they're not actually getting your cock _down_ their throat, but are in fact just repeatedly slamming it into the back of their throat, thinking that they're deeping you when they're not. I'd call into question the angle too. Perhaps your penis is getting bent at a certain point. Bending = bad. 

Again, my suggestion would be to talk to your partner. Explain the problem, and maybe the two of you can work it out. Take it slow and ensure that it gets down her throat the right way. If all goes right, it _should_ feel fucking fantastic.


----------



## walkawaysun09 (Mar 13, 2010)

I myself have a bit of a fear of oral sex, and it's for what most would shrug off as a stupid reason but...teeth...if she accidentally gags a little, or bites down...OUCH!

I have been deep throated before, and I didn't mind it, so I'm guessing it could very much be the situation where she may have been doing it wrong...or it was a situation where he was too stiff and it was an odd angle and started bending wrong...I dunno. I do know, however, that there are ways it could hurt, if something bends the wrong way, etc.

Just piping in as a man.


----------



## mikesierra (Feb 10, 2010)

> EDIT: Are you trying to understand why you hurt? If so, what about it hurts you?


YES!!!! Exactly. I don't have any problems communicating.. so that's not the issue. But I'm no expert at giving oral sex because I have never done it and don't plan on it. So I'm just wondering if anyone else has had the same issue and what the problem is. It's not like I can just say, "you're doing it wrong" because I have no idea how to do it right. All I know is it hurts like jamming it into a wall and I don't think it's supposed to feel like that...



> based on his type and my experiences, we probably wouldn't say if it hurt


I told her it hurt and she stopped.



> Just checking, but intercourse isn't an issue, right?


Definitely not.



> There's a certain point of turgidity past which the anatomy of the situation can become uncomfortable for both. To rephrase in English, "when it gets that hard, it doesn't bend anymore." Having the giver back off some when reaching that point, or changing positions to accommodate (straightening the throat) are what have worked for me in the past. Just communicate gently and honestly with your partner and you should be able to work something out


Thanks. I think that's what the problem is. My girlfriend turns me on a lot. I mean we can have a sex marathon and I'll be just as hard on round 3 as I was on round 1. The only time I'm less hard is when I'm drunk and we haven't tried it like that. So I guess I should try alternating positions? any suggestions?


----------



## mikesierra (Feb 10, 2010)

> or when your cock comes into contact with the back of her throat?


this one.



> Perhaps they're both just bad at it?


well both said they'd done it before and never had anyone say that... so maybe my erection is just too stiff and high angled. Wouldn't they know though that it's not going down?? I figured you'd be able to tell that it's not going DOWN your throat.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

mikesierra said:


> this one.
> 
> 
> well both said they'd done it before and never had anyone say that... so maybe my erection is just too stiff and high angled. Wouldn't they know though that it's not going down?? I figured you'd be able to tell that it's not going DOWN your throat.


Um, yeah. You could definitely tell if it's in your throat or not. I hope to god they are not fooling you. 

if she is on top of you, facing away from you (think 69 with her on top), that is a very conducive angle. It slides down easier. But it really is up to her. I am a vocalist and we are trained to open our throats. I know we are not the only people who can do this however because I don't think all those women deep throating in porn are vocalist. But somehow, I don't trust your women. It shouldn't feel like there is a "wall" there AT ALL. You might need to push beyond to make it go all the way down. It is WAY different than just being in the mouth.

Usually, after you've been down the throat, you get a different type of wetness around you. The saliva is thicker, more viscous. Have you ever noticed that? Her mouth will be more wet as well. Also, were you able to go really fast in and out down her throat and she acted like it was nothing? That is key right there. You can't breathe when I guy is down your throat. So if it was you just thrusting in and out non-stop, you probably weren't down her throat. 

But why are you even trying to receive head if you don't really like giving it or receiving it? Why don't you just give you and your women a break and focus on the stuff you do like.

Also, you can straddle her head while she is laying down which would give you much more control, but I'm not sure if you'd be too sensitive at that angle.


----------



## Merov (Mar 8, 2009)

WTF an I reading?!?! :crying:

Oh god...the mammals...>_<

>_>...oh nevermind me...just not used to...err...deep throating...

:mellow:


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

> But why are you even trying to receive head if you don't really like giving it or receiving it? Why don't you just give you and your women a break and focus on the stuff you do like.


He's not one of the men in this thread who stated that he didn't like head. He actually said that he did in fact quite enjoy it.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh, dear. Oral sex. Yeah...

My ex didn't like it for the sole reason that he felt it was degrading to me. I guess that's sweet, but I insisted that it wasn't a problem...*shrug* INFJs are so weird (in a good way!).

Anyway, in all honesty, is deep-throating really necessary to begin with? I feel like a better option for both parties is to more or less combine the use of hand and mouth at once. Less pain, equal effectiveness...eh?


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

mikesierra said:


> well both said they'd done it before and never had anyone say that... so maybe my erection is just too stiff and high angled.


same problem here. oh well, i don't feel like i'm missing out on much. :tongue: even when from a girl who doesn't care about the degradation factor, i still feel bad about it. dunno, don't think i'll ever get over that enough to enjoy oral.


----------



## Tophat182 (Feb 16, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Um, yeah. You could definitely tell if it's in your throat or not. I hope to god they are not fooling you.
> 
> if she is on top of you, facing away from you (think 69 with her on top), that is a very conducive angle. It slides down easier. But it really is up to her. I am a vocalist and we are trained to open our throats. I know we are not the only people who can do this however because I don't think all those women deep throating in porn are vocalist. But somehow, I don't trust your women. It shouldn't feel like there is a "wall" there AT ALL. You might need to push beyond to make it go all the way down. It is WAY different than just being in the mouth.
> 
> ...


:blushed: Damn


----------



## mikesierra (Feb 10, 2010)

> But somehow, I don't trust your women.


Well I really doubt that this is intended... The first girl who did it was really a pleaser and wouldn't hurt a thing. I don't think we ever argued even once. She was really nice to pretty much everybody.



> Usually, after you've been down the throat, you get a different type of wetness around you. The saliva is thicker, more viscous. Have you ever noticed that? Her mouth will be more wet as well. Also, were you able to go really fast in and out down her throat and she acted like it was nothing? That is key right there. You can't breathe when I guy is down your throat. So if it was you just thrusting in and out non-stop, you probably weren't down her throat.


I guess it was more like the last part. I don't know what I felt except bump, bump, bump... like she's trying to make it go through something but can't.



> But why are you even trying to receive head if you don't really like giving it or receiving it?


I do enjoy receiving it. As for giving... I'm a straight guy... so... yeah.



> Why don't you just give you and your women a break and focus on the stuff you do like.


I do. I haven't even brought it up with her. I was just curious if something was going wrong and what the fix is because I like to enjoy new things


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

i like it... if your asking if anyone else has had similar experiences. It hasn't hurt me at all


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 26, 2009)

Never had somepme that could do it. Wouldnt want them to either' so I'm with ya.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

mikesierra said:


> I do enjoy receiving it. As for giving... I'm a straight guy... so... yeah.


I think they meant giving oral sex to the woman who is giving you oral sex.


----------



## mikesierra (Feb 10, 2010)

> I think they meant giving oral sex to the woman who is giving you oral sex.


Oh I very much enjoy that also.


----------



## mamuk (Sep 13, 2009)

other parts of my anatomy are far more keen :crazy: so cool giving head, forget about the deepthroat...


----------



## Paul (Apr 12, 2010)

There's nothing better than oral sex.......especially "69". :tongue:


----------



## Introspiritual (Mar 12, 2010)

mikesierra said:


> Thanks. I think that's what the problem is. My girlfriend turns me on a lot. I mean we can have a sex marathon and I'll be just as hard on round 3 as I was on round 1. The only time I'm less hard is when I'm drunk and we haven't tried it like that. So I guess I should try alternating positions? any suggestions?


Pinkrasputin hit the main ones. I would add that having her lay on the bed on her back with her head hanging off the side lets gravity straighten the throat. Just go slow until you find your groove, might also need a pillow under her neck for support.

And try it sometime with you intoxicated in the regular position for comparison. :wink:


----------



## thefistofreality (May 18, 2010)

Oh, have fun then.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

For those who have done it, what's it like to perform oral sex on a woman?


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

for people who prefer giving pleasure more than receiving it, like myself, it's awesome. it involves heavy amounts of trust, bonding, communication with and without words and good old fashioned physical pleasure (on her part)

though the girl has to do her part and make sure she's clean down where it counts. bad tastes or smells can absolutely ruin it for a guy and it will distract him from the enjoyment or even make him not want to do it.


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

Some guys love to do it, other guys don't like it.

To the ones who don't like it, I say -- "bye, bye now".
Deal breaker.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

amanda32 said:


> Some guys love to do it, other guys don't like it.
> 
> To the ones who don't like it, I say -- "bye, bye now".
> Deal breaker.


OMG! This is so true! This is really why I had to cut loose of my wonderful INTJ. I had never met a guy before who *didn't* tackle it.

I mean, I pay too much money to keep myself nice and wonderful down there. AND IT WAS JUST WASTED!

Okay, now everyone knows the reality of why I broke up with my INTJ. Yep....real deal breaker.


----------



## thefistofreality (May 18, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> OMG! This is so true! This is really why I had to cut loose of my wonderful INTJ.
> 
> I mean, I pay too much money to keep myself nice and wonderful down there. AND IT WAS JUST WASTED!
> 
> Okay, now everyone knows the reality of why I broke up with my INTJ. Yep....real deal breaker.


Yes, any guy who loves doing it is a keeper indeed.


----------



## thisisme (Apr 11, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> For those who have done it, what's it like to perform oral sex on a woman?


what do you mean what is it like?


----------



## trayNTP (May 16, 2010)

bionic said:


> I'm going to take this as the utmost compliment. :happy:


The highest. Definitely.


----------



## trayNTP (May 16, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> For those who have done it, what's it like to perform oral sex on a woman?


Depends on how fat the woman is.


----------



## thisisme (Apr 11, 2010)

no really what kind of answer is he looking for? are you wondering if it's nice? what it feels like on your tongue? how she reacts? does it hurt your neck? really what? no clue what your asking.


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

it's like licking a peach that doesn't taste like a peach


----------



## Trauma (May 7, 2010)

OmarFW said:


> it's like licking a peach that doesn't taste like a peach


This just in... a sudden run on peach's has fruit & veg guru's baffled, more news at 11.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

trayNTP said:


> The highest. Definitely.


Aw shucks, you make me blush. :blushed:


I also agree about a man that does not give. It's a major deal breaker. I have this rule... I will not go down unless he goes first. It is only right after all. I have righteously named it "Amanda's Law".


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

thisisme said:


> no really what kind of answer is he looking for? are you wondering if it's nice? what it feels like on your tongue? how she reacts? does it hurt your neck? really what? no clue what your asking.


All or any of those questions could be valid. I'm not looking for a specific answer, more looking for what others have experienced.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

*sucking cock :shocked: is awesome :wink:
eating carpet :tongue: is yeah ok
receiving roud: is nice but giving :shocked::tongue: is better*


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Hiccups24-7 said:


> *
> receiving roud: is nice but giving :shocked: is better*


Although I've never done anything sexual, I would probably agree with this. I think I would much prefer performing oral on a woman rather than her have my genitals in her mouth. I would probably only really do oral sex when we're doing it to each other at the same time.


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

bionic said:


> Aw shucks, you make me blush. :blushed:
> 
> 
> I also agree about a man that does not give. It's a major deal breaker. I have this rule... I will not go down unless he goes first. It is only right after all.* I have righteously named it "Amanda's Law"*.


LMAO. Thank you, but please don't!


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

amanda32 said:


> LMAO. Thank you, but please don't!


I named it after myself!!! I'm an Amanda too :tongue: We can share it!


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

bionic said:


> I named it after myself!!! I'm an Amanda too :tongue: We can share it!


Peaches and carpet references wouldn't apply to me. Gotta come up with something different for some of us. Nectarine? Sushi?

And lol @ "Amanda's Law". Love it!


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

apricot sounds yummy too


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

OmarFW said:


> apricot sounds yummy too


Apricot is still fuzzy though. :crying:


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

i'm not picky


----------



## defragmybrain (Jul 16, 2009)

briannaharleyyy said:


> this girl needs to relax i think. No girl likes giving head. I'm all for you not enjoying it.


what?!?!?!


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

What's the best way to perform oral sex on a woman? Is there a certain way that the tongue has to move?


----------



## defragmybrain (Jul 16, 2009)

skycloud86 said:


> What's the best way to perform oral sex on a woman? Is there a certain way that the tongue has to move?



focus on the clit is nice. fingers on the gspot whilst tongue on the clit is nicer. end of story


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

skycloud86 said:


> What's the best way to perform oral sex on a woman? Is there a certain way that the tongue has to move?


You are not going to get a universal response because every woman's body is different. You are going to have to ask her while you are doing it.

I've had some guy flat look up and ask "Tell me how to do it to you." It was hot. That was an ISTP too. 

But you might want to go slowly at first. You will find tons of web sights that tell you to lick the whole alphabet too. That's lame, you gotta really pay attention to your woman. Just know you get a really nice wet messy face. You might need a napkin. :laughing:

Just don't dive straight for the hood and you might want to breath your hot breath onto it first. That is so hot.


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

you know you're doing it right when you need a napkin afterward :tongue:

I need several towels and a shower


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Peaches and carpet references wouldn't apply to me. Gotta come up with something different for some of us. Nectarine? Sushi?
> 
> And lol @ "Amanda's Law". Love it!


I call it a cookie but it's homemade, yummy, and mine is like a chocolate swirl. :crazy:


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I like cookies! Cookies and creammm......:crazy:


----------



## Musikaman (Apr 12, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> What's the best way to perform oral sex on a woman? Is there a certain way that the tongue has to move?


Always start slowly. Very rarely will diving right in achieve the desired result.

Start kissing her legs and move to her inner thighs. Panties should be kept on for quite some time. They provide excellent means of teasing and arousing. Run your tongue along the edges of the cloth and the woman's flesh. Exhale your hot breath through her panties and while moving your hands over her legs and stomach. Soft light touches are usually best. If you get goosebumps along her skin you're doing it right.

Depending on the woman, nipple play can be very well received during oral sex. You usually want to start in on it when you can tell the woman is really aroused. As things progress, you want firm pressure on the nipples, but not pinching. It's almost like you're trying to coax milk out. Get a firm grasp right beneath the nipple around the milk duct and pull, squeeze, release. It's very important to watch for reactions to this and adjust your rhythm and pressure as needed.

Once you've got her panties off you do not want to go straight for her clit. Take your time moving your tongue through all the tiny folds of skin. Your breath should come out strategically to accent the movements of your lips and tongue. When you can tell she's very wet it's time to move to her clit. Again, soft gentle motions with your mouth and tongue to start. Eventually suck her clit into your mouth slowly and smoothly. You want to build up the pressure slowly, but your tongue should usually remain soft. You do want to make your tongue more pointed as she gets closer to cumming. Alternate sucking and flicking your tongue back and forth against her clit.

At some point you're going to want to get a finger inside her and apply some pressure to her g-spot. It's generally easy to find on most women, on some though there is no bump or defining feel to the skin. If you've had prior experience with a g-spot and can't find it, try applying pressure were you think it should be. This often works. Again, the same rules apply, start slow and soft and work up. Always be aware of her body language.

It's important to learn to recognize the point where you're no longer building her up and arousing her and instead are working to make her cum. Once you hit that point, as with sex, you want to vary any pressure or rhythm as minimally as possible. As she's orgasming though, feel free to get just a little harder on all fronts, usually.

If she's had an orgasm she will be extremely sensitive. Very very very light touches around her vulva are nice here. Or, if you want to be evil, keep going on her clit until she screams at you. :wink: I wouldn't recommended this as the norm though.

These are the most general directions I can give you. It varies, but most holds true. The fastest I've gotten a woman off during oral was about 45 seconds... this is far from the norm. Like anything it takes practice to get good at and good communication with your partner.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Musikaman said:


> Always start slowly. Very rarely will diving right in achieve the desired result.
> 
> Start kissing her legs and move to her inner thighs. Panties should be kept on for quite some time. They provide excellent means of teasing and arousing. Run your tongue along the edges of the cloth and the woman's flesh. Exhale your hot breath through her panties and while moving your hands over her legs and stomach. Soft light touches are usually best. If you get goosebumps along her skin you're doing it right.
> 
> ...


My theory still stands about ENFP men in bed. :dry:


----------



## Musikaman (Apr 12, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> My theory still stands about ENFP men in bed. :dry:


 You do not fit in the "generally" or "most" categories. I mean, I didn't mention anything about anal fingering. _Most _women don't enjoy that... or don't think they should, or haven't experienced it. Either way, it's not a place to experiment with until you're sure of your other techniques.

If you'd like, I can PM you with how I'd handle someone a bit more... exciting.


----------



## Trauma (May 7, 2010)

bionic said:


> Aw shucks, you make me blush. :blushed:
> 
> 
> I also agree about a man that does not give. It's a major deal breaker. I have this rule... I will not go down unless he goes first. It is only right after all. I have righteously named it "Amanda's Law".


I'm quoting you Bionic on this one as this came to me as I was reading your post but it's open to all women here.

Would you be offended if a guy didn't want to kiss you after you had given him oral, especially if he came? (same goes for him giving you oral after penetration)


----------



## Trauma (May 7, 2010)

defragmybrain said:


> focus on the clit is nice. fingers on the gspot whilst tongue on the clit is nicer. end of story


Further more if you can curl your tongue (it's genetic I'm told) this can be used to encircle/envelop the clit.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Trauma said:


> I'm quoting you Bionic on this one as this came to me as I was reading her post but it's open to all women here.
> 
> Would you be offended if a guy didn't want to kiss you after you had given him oral, especially if he came? (same goes for him giving you oral after penetration)


I would mind if a guy didn't want me to kiss him after I went down on him. I mean I swallow and everything. I do a pretty clean job so it's not like he's all over my mouth. I won't make him tongue me. But yeah, a kiss would be nice.

You other question doesn't make sense to me- Him giving me oral after penetration? Why would I mind if he went down on me after penetration? 

I will go down on a guy after he's been inside of me. No problem. I love tasting the both of us on him. I also have no problem kissing him after he's gone done on me. MM....yummy. It's sexy to taste me on his mouth. 

Is that what you were asking?


----------



## Trauma (May 7, 2010)

Yea pretty much and I meant especially if he came in you during penetration, not at all a nice thought for me like you think it's sexy to taste you on him.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

A wild Timeless appears.

PerC used "Question about oral sex" thread

It's super effective

Timeless has fainted


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> My theory still stands about ENFP men in bed. :dry:


What is this theory? Cause I'm two seconds away from asking Musikaman to marry me in sweet holy matrimony forever. :crazy:

And Trauma...


I wouldn't be offended. I understand that some men and women don't like the taste of themselves. I'm not against kissing him after his gone down on me or after he's been inside me. I loveeeeeee the taste of myself. I can't stay away from tasting myself even when masturbating soo....


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

Trauma said:


> Further more if you can curl your tongue (it's genetic I'm told) this can be used to encircle/envelop the clit.


ooh. i can do that but it never occurred to me to try that though. :shocked:


----------



## Musikaman (Apr 12, 2010)

bionic said:


> What is this theory? Cause I'm two seconds away from asking Musikaman to marry me in sweet holy matrimony forever. :crazy:


 She has some wild idea that, because a few ENFP guys she knows are utter pussies in bed, that ENFP men don't like it rough, dirty talk, phone sex, anal sex... anything that's much out of vanilla. I think I'm convincing her otherwise. Might need to visit her a time or eight to prove it though.



> I wouldn't be offended. I understand that some men and women don't like the taste of themselves. I'm not against kissing him after his gone down on me or after he's been inside me. I loveeeeeee the taste of myself. I can't stay away from tasting myself even when masturbating soo....


 Any guy who doesn't kiss his woman after she's gone down on him needs to man up. Seriously. It's not gay, gross, however you wish to label it.

I can kinda understand not going down on a woman after sex... depending. I mean, grab a towel and clean up a bit and then go to town. It's really not that bad or big of a deal at all. I love when a woman is riding me and then all of a sudden has me in her mouth. That is so hot. Most guys like these things. If you don't, fine, but if you do you better damn well give as well as you receive or turn in your man license. 

And I want to point out that a lovey feely ENFP, who likes musicals and romance and is very flamboyant, just told you to man up.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Musikaman said:


> She has some wild idea that, because a few ENFP guys she knows are utter pussies in bed, that ENFP men don't like it rough, dirty talk, phone sex, anal sex... anything that's much out of vanilla. I think I'm convincing her otherwise. Might need to visit her a time or eight to prove it though.
> 
> Any guy who doesn't kiss his woman after she's gone down on him needs to man up. Seriously. It's not gay, gross, however you wish to label it.
> 
> ...


The theory is that ENFP men smile too damn much in bed.

Btw, I noticed you didn't even thank me after I taught you how to give oral. Last time I teach an ENFP boy anything.


----------



## Musikaman (Apr 12, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> The theory is that ENFP men smile too damn much in bed.


 Psh... that was like the tip of the iceberg of where it all led to.



> Btw, I noticed you didn't even thank me after I taught you how to give oral. Last time I teach an ENFP boy anything.


 Please, I'm old and experienced enough to have picked it up already. I honestly doubt, without trying to be cocky in the slightest, that I have anything left to learn about sex without getting into BDSM. The rest is simply learning what your lover wants and needs.


----------



## trayNTP (May 16, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> What's the best way to perform oral sex on a woman? Is there a certain way that the tongue has to move?


Practice makes perfect. People are different. Women like different things. For some, the right amount of licking and sucking on the clit goes a long way. Others may want you to use a finger while you're doing it. Others could want you to lick it all, clit and vagina. I don't do "anything else", but don't be surprised if you're ever asked to "lick" something else. 

Then I had one where I would insert my middle and ring fingers into her vagina in that cuffed motion and basically spank her pussy with my hand giving her both vaginal and clitoral stimulation, and she would squirt across the room. That was fun. Not all women like that, but two out of the four that I tried that on were screaming and squirting all over the room, talking about how no one had ever made them cum that hard before. Again, that was just for fun. One of those, "let me show you something" deals.

I love what women's bodies can do, and I try to give them the best time of their life.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

I am exiting out of this topic now. It only leads to wet places and I broke my dildo yet again so this is torture. :crazy:


----------



## reyesaaronringo (Dec 27, 2009)

i get the sense she was doing it wrong. i think she was jamming your member against her hard palate. thats no fun. in order to truely deep throat it has to go down her throat. not easy. have fun practicing tho


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Musikaman said:


> Please, I'm old and experienced enough to have picked it up already. I honestly doubt, without trying to be cocky in the slightest, that I have anything left to learn about sex without getting into BDSM. The rest is simply learning what your lover wants and needs.


ENFP musical man and BDSM? Does that involve spanking with flowers and a cup of tea afterwards?



trayNTP said:


> Practice makes perfect. People are different. Women like different things. For some, the right amount of licking and sucking on the clit goes a long way. Others may want you to use a finger while you're doing it. Others could want you to lick it all, clit and vagina. I don't do "anything else", but don't be surprised if you're ever asked to "lick" something else.
> 
> Then I had one where I would insert my middle and ring fingers into her vagina in that cuffed motion and basically spank her pussy with my hand giving her both vaginal and clitoral stimulation, and she would squirt across the room. That was fun. Not all women like that, but two out of the four that I tried that on were screaming and squirting all over the room, talking about how no one had ever made them cum that hard before. Again, that was just for fun. One of those, "let me show you something" deals.
> 
> I love what women's bodies can do, and I try to give them the best time of their life.


And you live where? :blushed:


----------



## On the road to Damascus (Oct 1, 2009)

I personally agree with all of the contents of this thread :crazy:!!!

The only bit of advice that I would have to offer is that sometimes, if I am really enjoying myself, I will get my guy into the *thigh vice-lock of death.*..whereby he had his hands firmly on my womanly curves and my very toned thighs are contracting in ripples of muscular pleasure spasms usually locked around his head. Don't worry if this happens...just role around a bit in bed and discretely come up for air! To date, I have not rendered a partner unconscious while he is giving me head...me on the other hand...(well, I digress...).

Everyone is doing a great job...keep it up...and carry on!!!


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> ENFP musical man and BDSM? Does that involve spanking with flowers and a cup of tea afterwards?
> 
> And you live where? :blushed:


my thoughts exactly!!


----------



## trayNTP (May 16, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> ENFP musical man and BDSM? Does that involve spanking with flowers and a cup of tea afterwards?
> 
> And you live where? :blushed:


:blushed: Aw shucks. Well, if that's you in your profile pic, unfortunately I live around 2,500 miles away from you.



bionic said:


> my thoughts exactly!!


You, 600 to 700 miles, even though you could have been responding to the ENFP comments.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

trayNTP said:


> you could have been responding to the ENFP comments.


No, I certainly meant you. :tongue:


----------



## Hijinks (Mar 10, 2010)

mikesierra said:


> I had a girl "deep throat" me once years ago. I never told her it hurt but I never liked when she did it. I just let her do it.



First and foremost, was the girl wearing braces at the time?


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I've had braces, it really doesn't affect things. You just get better about pulling your lips over them.


----------



## gunner123 (Apr 8, 2010)

I have never heard of a guy complaining about getting a blow job. Absolutly amazing!


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

gunner123 said:


> I have never heard of a guy complaining about getting a blow job. Absolutly amazing!


Why? What if he didn't want it and it was forced on him, or it hurt him? You seriously think that every fellatio a man has ever received has gone without a complaint?


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Why? What if he didn't want it and it was forced on him, or it hurt him? You seriously think that every fellatio a man has ever received has gone without a complaint?


indeed. there is such a thing as bad head. it is not enjoyable.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

OmarFW said:


> indeed. there is such a thing as bad head. it is not enjoyable.


I bet many women have complained of bad cunnilingus too.


----------



## gunner123 (Apr 8, 2010)

If she is wlling to give you head she is probably willing to listen to you. Tell her nicely what you like and don't like and she will more than likely adjust what she is doing. If you don't tell her nicely you will probably never get it again.


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

Ok, I am going to explain how this works. 

You have a hard palet that becomes soft at the back of the throat. However, if someone is deep throating you, and they do not tilt their head back in the correct way, you will not be able to reach the soft part of the palet and will thrust into the hard part. Yes, it will hurt yo uare hitting your penis head on bone.

The next time, have her lay one her back with her head hanging off the edge of the bed. This should open up her throat and when you thrust, you will thrust into the soft palet and top of the throat. If you need to get up higher, use a pillow to stand on or a stool. Talk to your partner and find the right angle.

If it is still uncomfortable, I would not worry about it. Its like any other sex play, bondage, threesomes. Some people enjoy it and some don't. There are too many other things to enjoy sexually.


----------



## Medea (Jun 5, 2010)

I never had complaints when I would deep throat, but that was because the guy liked it. 
Only once did I accidentally scrape my teeth against it, and after tleling me, I was able to avoid it. 
She either was not doing it right or you're overly sensitive. 

Try having her do different techniques.


----------

